# Vacuum food sealers



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I had a FoodSaver vacuum sealer for a number of years.  Used it.  Liked it.  But then didn't use it for a time.  When I went back to it, it wasn't working so well.  Wasn't going to replace it, but now I think I will.  May not use it as much as I did previously, but there are times when I do want to seal and freeze some food items.  

A tip I read:  To vacuum seal soup, etc. (food with liquid or just liquid), freeze it in a regular container first.  Then vacuum seal the frozen block.

Comments, tips, tricks re vacuum sealers?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have had my current Food Saver model for 10 years I think. It was just the simple white one, I don't think they sell that one anymore. I use it all the time. I live in an apartment with typical old apartment type fridge and small door freezer. Useless for any long term storage. So I bought an inexpensive chest freezer years ago and now I buy everything in bulk like meats. Or cheese. Anything really. My foodsaver doesn't have the fancy no crush thingy, so for soup or delicate stuff, I do like you said, put in the bag, fold over and freeze overnight. Then I vacuum. 

It works as it takes longer for freezer burn to develop.

Its just 2 of us in the house and by sealing anything I can stick in a bag, I save money. I have stuck open plastic containers full of tea in there to seal and not crush bulk tea. I marinate stuff and do the same way. So I don't suck the liquid to the sealer. Sometimes a papertowel to soak juicy meats works too. 

I buy my spices at the local indian store and fill up my spice containers in the kitchen, then seal the rest in its bag in a foodsaveer bag and I shelf them all like books in the closet.  . I can always reuse those bags by cutting carefully, refill my spice jars and reseal. 

Every year I make a turkey for the 2 of us. A full turkey. Then I create freezer bags with the breast meat, the legs etc. So sometime in spring, we have another full turkey breast meal.   The legs get eaten later. 

I have sealed up some important papers and newspapers and stacked them in the closet. 

Once I even sealed up large bags of wheat berries and rye berries. Bought in bulk and since again I live in an apartment in hot Texas, this method keeps the bugs away. 

That is just some of what I do.  

I only buy the rolls of material so I can make my own sized bags.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Good ideas, *Atunah*. You convinced me. I am going to buy another -- FoodSaver V2450 model. I think that's the one I had before or similar.

Something else I do -- fold baby wipes into small squares and seal them without using vacuum. Wet wipes to carry with me. I carry a pair of small folding scissors to open sealed wipe.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well I buy dehydrated food as I don't have a dehydrator.  . I might go and buy one of the large bags of fruits from Sams club and then portion them out and seal the rest. Works just fine. Biggest enemy of food is air so it keeps much longer. 

If I could figure out what a good food dehydrator is, I might do that too. Buying stuff when its on sale like the bananas you got and dehydrating, that would be great. 

If you can stick it in a bag, you can vacuum seal it. Most of the foodsavers now have a seal only option or a no crush. It stops getting air out at some point. Mine doesn't have that. Mine just sucks until its all gone.  . So for breakable stuff it isn't as useful or I have to find a a workaround like putting stuff in a old plastic container first and then vacuuming. But again, the newer models have that setting. I might have to buy a new one at some point soon anyway. 

I like putting stuff in bags to freeze more, especially when I put it in my small freezer door as when plastic containers fall out they break. And they always fall out  . This is mostly for things like cooked beans. I always make my beans, lentils, garbanzo etc from dried and make a large batch. The leftover plain presoaked beans go in a foodsaver bag and then I can throw them in a stew, chilli etc. Dried beans have to soak over night, so I usually freeze them at that point. 

Some of the garbanzo I cook all the way and just seal and put in the fridge in portions. We like to nibble on those with some spices as a snack. 

I also buy the large chunks of Feta cheese and portion them in the fridge. Stuff lasts for weeks and weeks in the fridge like that. No more nasty growing mold on the cheese. 

Parmesan is also cheaper to buy at Sams club in a large chunk. It lasts me for months and months sealed up in fridge in the portions. 

I suggest you make it easy to access the foodsaver. Either keep it out on the counter, or like I put it in one drawer so I only have to reach in and plug in and seal. The easier it is to grab it quick, the more you use it.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

My husband wanted to get a Foodsaver and give it a try and now we love it!

We buy beef in bulk at a local place that raises grass fed beef. We recently made a bunch of meatballs and foodsavered them. Also divided up some hamburger for meatloaf and hamburgers. We've been buying the bags by the roll so we can adjust the size depending on what we're freezing.

Thanks for the tip about freezing liquids. Around Christmas we always make a huge ham and make ham & bean soup with the ham hock. So delicious, especially after it's had time to sit in the 'frig.

Atunah... you mentioned you're in Texas - if you're anywhere near DFW you should check out Burgundy Beef. http://www.burgundypasturebeef.com/public_home.php. They do deliver - not sure how far out they go but their beef is phenomenal!!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am a long long way away from DFW.  . I am in San Antonio. Getting out of Texas to me feels like crossing different countries, like back in germany. I think its like going from my old  home to France getting out of this huge state.  

Hubby is more the beef guy here. He buys from some guy that comes to work sometimes. Farm people I guess. I don't eat steak or any other raw meat.  . Only slow cooked, burned to crisp or ground beef dishes. And stews of all kinds, as long as they are cooked at least 3 hours.  

And yes, to me anything pink on the inside is raw to me.  

But its just so nice to have vacuumed meats you pull out months later and there is no freezer burn on them and they look and taste like the day you put them in.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Timely thread, Sandpiper.
> 
> Our local Rural King has one of the models on sale right now for $20 off the regular price. If you have a RK nearby, you might consider checking it out. I think they have them online, too. *runs and checks*
> They do - looks like it's about $12 to ship to me, don't know how much it would be to ship to you.


I've never heard of Rural King -- it's not around here. Amazon doesn't have that model. I searched for it. Kohl's has it on-line. Normally $130 -- on sale for $100. Currently free shipping. I've never shopped at Kohl's before -- at B&M store or on-line. I signed up on-line. Then supposed to get at 10% discount code. I'm waiting for e-mail with the code. I'm waiting . . . impatiently.  Normally those kind of e-mails come fast. I'm waiting . . . .


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Outside chicken, which I too am very careful to cook and cook, its more of a gross factor for me with red meats. It just looks raw to me when its pink and it makes me gag to think about it. I don't ever order any kind of steak in a restaurant as they will not cook it all the way through. But its then also to tough for me. I just don't like chewy meats. 

I will not eat raw fish either as in Sushi. Yuck yuck and double yuck.  

Hubby took me a few weeks ago to one of those brazilian places. You know where they bring the chunks of  meat to the table. He is Mr. Meat. So I figured I can at least eat the salad and the chicken. We had a gift card for that place to use so we got some good wine and by the time I was on my 3rd glass, I was eating raw meat    . Everything there is raw basically. Filet mignon and all that stuff. I can't remember much, but I won't have that happen again.  

Its just they keep coming to the table like flees and offer meats and more meats and some more meats. Its all you get there is meats. 

I can do fine for days and days without any kind of meat, but its hard to feed hubby that way. 

But I use the foodsaver for veggies too. Either I grow them like peppers, or I buy them on sale and then blanch and vacuum.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm a carnivore. Steaks and burgers -- rare to medium rare, please.    Beef, chicken, pork, fish, seafood.  It's all good.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I truly love my Foodsaver. A few weeks ago we roasted tomatoes and threw them in Foodsaver bags, then the freezer. I will be able to have oven dried tomatoes in olive oil all winter long! We also buy big lots of meat at Costco, then separate them into serving sizes with the Foodsaver. I have had mine for years. I am sure the newer models have more bells and whistles, but mine gets the job done.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

This is NOT good.  I never got e-mail from Kohl's with 10% discount code.  (Didn't go to spam.)  Tried toll free number this morning.  Always fast busy.  After five minutes, Live Chat does not connect.  Kohl's does not get my business with "customer service" like that.  I get very wary.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> I signed up for an account (just a regular account, not credit - credit accounts are the devil) yesterday. Still waiting on my coupon here, too. It is definitely not confidence-inspiring.


This is 24 hours plus later and I still haven't received my e-mail with discount code either. Happy to hear I'm not the only one. Right . . . definitely not confidence-inspiring.

I called local Kohl's store today. I've never been in the store. They don't have the FoodSaver in the store. Have to buy on-line. Still get a fast-busy when I try calling. But I also get a fast-busy when I try calling a local number here. (One Suite local call-in number if you know what that is.) That is strange. Hmmmmm.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Just now tried the Kohl's toll free number again.  It went through.  So did local number that I got fast busy on yesterday also.  Must have been something with phone lines around here?  I mostly use my land line.  I'll call Kohl's later and ask about e-mail with 10% discount code for signing up for sale e-mails.  Got to feed the dog, etc. first.  Breakfast!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Try using code FIRESIDE for 20% off and free shipping.  Not sure if you have to have a Kolh's charge card for it to work.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Ordered it!  I called the toll free line.  Press 1.  Press 0.  Person I got on first call was useless.  Not looking good.  Called again.  Got Marilyn.  Aaaaaah.  She said could take as much as 7 days to get e-mail with 10% code.    Could place order on the phone with her and get the 10% off . . . so I did.  Got e-mail confirmation of the order.  Now Marilyn sent me e-mail saying I signed up for sale e-mails and will get another e-mail with 10% code.  All is looking good now.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

My mom had one of these and used the crud out of it when there were all of us kids in the house.  She got rid of hers a while back, though.

I had one myself, but rarely used it.  It worked great!  But, it wound up just gathering dust after a while.  We wound up giving it to a friend of mine who has certainly put it through its paces.


----------



## Poovey (Aug 25, 2011)

My Food Saver is awesome. Okay. So it's technically Mom's, but I use it almost as much as she does. I picked up the upright model a few years ago--it stores the roll of bags inside and is just a cool machine overall. (Before, Mom had the first-gen model, which was also nice enough. It, however, finally wore out. Heh.)

If you're vacuum sealing things like sugar and flour, which we do a lot (buy in bulk or when it's on ridiculous sale, as we do lots of baking), you can spread out a coffee filter in the bag before you seal it. That keeps the fine bits from getting into the vacuum sealer and making an ugly mess.

As for food dehydrators, Amazon has a Nesco 700-watt model that was $50 when I bought it a couple of years ago. The nifty thing is that this dehydrator usually dries the food in 24 or fewer hours, which is great if you ask me. So, I dehydrate a lot of stuff and then vacuum seal it for storage. Toss a handful of dehydrated onions and bell pepper into spaghetti sauce while it's simmering and they'll reconstitute nicely. Yum!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your Kohl's experience.  I love them and always have had good service.  

We love our vacuum packer!!  I'm not sure what brand we have.  We wore out the Food Saver.  
deb


----------



## Poovey (Aug 25, 2011)

T.L. Haddix said:


> How do you do your onions? Slices so they don't fall through, or do you use trays?


I just slice them and go directly to the trays (one of the five that came with the dehydrator, not the liners/plastic sheets for fruit leather and other, moister/wetter foods).


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy to see all the positives about FoodSavers / vacuum sealers.  Mostly good reviews with some negatives on Amazon and other sites.  Glad to have a working one again.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> ... I think, if I listen to pop culture, I must be the only woman who doesn't mind a new appliance for a gift. In any event, I'm excited. ...


You are not alone! In the past, I have been excited to receive new appliances, such as a stainless steel electric frying pan, or new garden tools (rake and shovel first Christmas we were married) as gifts from DH. His coworkers thought he was crazy and that I would be upset but DH was right and they were wrong.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I love small kitchen appliances.    But I don't have enough counter space for everything I'd like.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I have a vacuum sealer that I "inherited" from a friend who passed. all of this talk has me looking at dehydrators now. I used to have one 20 years ago, but my SIL borrowed it, moved to Iowa, and lost it/broke it. I have DL'd a couple of books on dehydrating and been reading them while I wait out the holidays.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

My FoodSaver is read for shipping -- by UPS (USPS not involved).  Doesn't give an EDD as yet, but I'm thinking by Wednesday at the latest.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Ahem. A word of warning about dehydrating onions. I posted this on my FB page, but I'll copy it here (since my FB page is private.)
> 
> On today's episode of "How to Gas Your Hubby", we feature the Haddix family of southern Indiana. Mrs. Haddix, innocently slicing onions in the kitchen, with dehydrating them in mind, set up a small fan to blow the noxious sulfur gas released by said onions (hard word to type, btw) away from her. Little did she know that, while the onion gasses were not causing her to tear up, the sulfur was making its way through every nook and cranny of her house...into the office, where her husband sat chatting with a client on the phone.
> 
> ...


TL I laughed so hard at this, DH across the room said what's up? I had to read it to him, and he laughed too, and I laughed again.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> TL I laughed so hard at this, DH across the room said what's up? I had to read it to him, and he laughed too, and I laughed again.


The same thing happened at my house!  Thanks, T.L.!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Have a place all cleared and ready for FoodSaver -- on my glasstop electric stove.  Haven't turned it on for many months.  I never really learned to cook on a stove top.  I grew up with electric stove.  Electric in this condo I've been in for almost 28 years.  Had a gas stove in an apartment I was in for just two years.  I did like it.  So I cook in (boil pasta / heat up) my microwave, crock pots, Sunbeam Rocket Grill, Presto Pizzaz Pizza Oven, and only occasionally regular oven.  That's about it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I refuse to move into a house with an electric stove. E-V-E-R.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh my gosh, your story is so funny.  

J, unbeknownst to me, ordered a new Foodsaver this week.  I guess he wore out the one we currently have packing meat for the freezer. He said he called CS to explain what the old one is doing.  They informed him it is four years old.  Wow.  So they offered him a good deal on a new one. 
deb


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I just noticed that the *Seal-a-Meal VS108-P Vacuum Sealer* will be the Gold Box Deal beginning at 1:59 PM PST today. The price is currently showing as $49.99.

Update: The deal price is $29.99.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

No reviews on that one  

On America's Test Kitchen, they said how well food keeps in vacuum sealed packages depends on thickness / quality of the plastic used.  The minute ice crystals in a package are sharp and can puncture minute holes in the plastic allowing air in.


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> On America's Test Kitchen, they said how well food keeps in vacuum sealed packages depends on thickness / quality of the plastic used. The minute ice crystals in a package are sharp and can puncture minute holes in the plastic allowing air in.


I love America's Test Kitchen! I learn all kinds of interesting and obscure facts from them 

I also love my FoodSaver, BTW. Reading this thread reminds me that I haven't used it for awhile though.............


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

We love our FoodSaver - hardly throw anything out anymore. 

Kohl's also sells the bags, and when you get a 30% coupon they're quite a deal.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Sandpiper, have you gotten yours yet?


No, not yet. It's some place between Ontario, CA and here. Estimated delivery date of next Wednesday. I'm anxious. Have something I'd like to seal and freeze NOW.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

My FoodSaver came today.    Haven't tried it as yet.  My old one did have Normal and Fast vacuum speeds.  This one doesn't.  Both have Dry and Moist vacuum.  Kinda wonder what the difference is between speeds and Dry or Moist vacuuming.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Bought two pork chops today.  Freezing one.  Sealer works.    Thought a newer model might be quieter.  Not or not much.  That doesn't bother me.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

How is everyone doing with their vacuum sealers?  I used mine when I first got it and then not again until tonight.  At first I thought it had died after using one time and then not??  Just hadn't pushed the lock lever far enough.  Thought I was forcing it too far and the lever would break off?!  No.  It works.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

We're still vacuum sealing a bunch. Cooked a turkey breast for Easter and had a lot of meat left over so sealed it up for sammies later. Amazed at how much liquid is pulled out but when we open up the packages the meat is still very moist.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I still use mine whenever I need it. I still have turkey in the freezer from Thanksgiving.  . I always make a full turkey for the 2 of us and then seal and sometime in spring or summer, we will have another turkey meal. And the legs are in a different bag. NO freezer burn.  . For Xmas I made ham and I still have a few packages of leftovers too. Those make great lentil stew. 
Most of my spices are in sealed bags. Coriander seeds, cumin seeds, etc. I buy the spices at the indian store, refill my smaller containers in the kitchen and seal them back up. I am able to reseal several times, as long as I start with a large enough bag. 

I do wish I had one of the newer models with the dry/moist settings. Mine is so old it just has one setting, "out with the air".  . So I have to do some work arounds for moist stuff. 

I always have some sealed up meats in the freezer. Stew, chicken, pork. I buy the larger packages on sale and seal them up in portions for 2 people.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I do wish I had one of the newer models with the dry/moist settings. Mine is so old it just has one setting, "out with the air". . So I have to do some work arounds for moist stuff.


Just freeze the wet food item in a container first. Then vacuum seal that hard frozen block. Easy enough to do.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Sandpiper said:


> Just freeze the wet food item in a container first. Then vacuum seal that hard frozen block. Easy enough to do.


That is an excellent idea >>slaps forehead<<


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Just freeze the wet food item in a container first. Then vacuum seal that hard frozen block. Easy enough to do.


Yep, that is what I have been doing. Some stuff I don't even use a container, just pour it in a bag and fold over, freeze it for 24 hours and then seal.


----------

